# Lake Conroe- Scotts Ridge launch



## firedog4$ (Aug 24, 2004)

I am fed up, They have a nice ramp but the light at the ramp has not worked for a long time. If you feel the same as I do give the NFS a call 936 344 6205 and express your feelings about having the light fixed. Time for a little repair I say. Not mad but just like all gov entities might need a little push from the ones putting out the cash. I am sure the more calls the better.:texasflag Firedog


----------



## firedog4$ (Aug 24, 2004)

*update on Scotts Ridge light*

I had a conversation with the person in charge of the boat ramp area this morning. She stated the light has been out due to damage from Hurricane Ike. They sent off for two batteries from Michigan at a cost of $1200 and they expect them to be installed soon. She said if that doesn't fix the problem they will put in a new light. I don't even wanta guess how much the gov has to pay for that. I will keep updates a coming. Tired of being in the dark. :texasflag firedog


----------



## Cajun Raider (Jun 15, 2008)

That light was out all last summer before the hurricane hit as best I recall; I complained but to no avail but have placed a call also and asked for cleats to be installed. The Corps of Engineer ramp at Wallisville is great, I feel the National Forest Service folks may be a little lazy.


----------



## lean2 (May 26, 2009)

been fishin there for years. back when the road was shell and rough as a rubboard. the folks that work in the office in new waverly told me that they cant keep the bugs out of the light this is what is supposedly dimming and putting it out. think they figure what the he##. still my preferred launch.


----------



## randyrandy (Jan 27, 2009)

Back when it was working, it would be fairly good in the early evening, fair to poor around midnight, and worthless by.... before sun up. Solar power and batteries. Bugs and bird **** on the panels. Them gov't boys are slow. I filled out the yearly questionaire summer before last and complained about it. This year when I saw the guy I didn't even bother to fill it out, figured it was a waste of time. The light never got better, just worse. It would be nice to have a light there. Heck, fifty dollars worth of solar yard lights, like the ones they sell at Sam's/Home Depot/Lowes, up on a stick would be better (and cheaper) than what is there now.
Good post firedog. I'll make the phone call.


----------



## Quackerbox (Feb 6, 2006)

Id be happy using it in the dark if they would add some cleats. Ive got some in the barn I got on clearance maybe Ill just install them myself. Im normally alone and tying to the trees gets old


----------



## SwampRat (Jul 30, 2004)

Isn't this the same place they found a body floating in the water over the last week or so??

SR!


----------



## randyrandy (Jan 27, 2009)

Quackerbox, Between the shallow water at the bulkhead and the wakeboard boats, I don't pull up to the bulkhead. I beach it on either side of the ramp and head straight to the truck. I don't mind wet feet this time of year. I do hope the lake level is up another 2 feet this fall and winter


----------



## Sunbeam (Feb 24, 2009)

I'm sure it will be back in first class shape as soon as they get their stimulus check.


----------



## GIIITrinity (Aug 12, 2005)

*Wallisville Ramp Information*

Wallisville ramp was damaged by ike, docks gone, no lights, no place to tie up boats etc.. They have fixed very little, they have not even stood up the stop sign that fell over. The ramp gets alot of traffc on the weekends. Does anyone know why it takes so long to get things fixed when the government is in charge? The pak rangerlady even stopped me once for running the stop sign tha was lying on the ground.


----------



## Postalsnap (May 29, 2007)

Can you imagine what government health care is going to be like? I'm sure we'll get the same quality service that we get from Park Services, Social Security, Medicare, the VA, and the Postal Service.


----------



## Magnolia (Dec 2, 2007)

Cagle up on Lake Conroe is the same way. The dock is still under water. I dont understand why it takes so long to get stuff like this repaired...


----------

